
President Obama Calls on Tech Companies to Aid in the Syrian Refugee Crisis - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/president-obama-calls-on-tech-companies-to-help-aid-refugee-crisis/
======
discardorama
Right.

How about all the non-Syrians GTFO and let the people talk it out among
themselves.

------
lawlessone
How?

~~~
jbob2000
Exactly. Tech companies are good at processes, whether computational or
physical. What "process" problems is the Syrian refugee crisis having?

